# 2 Gallon Planted Experiment



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Hi all! Sorry for my disapearance. I had a family emergency and then midterms this week. Glad that most of that is behind me! My boyfriend brought up my old 2 gallon from when I was keeping my boys in them; I was hoping to rescue my roomies poor fish, but she doesn't seem to want to give up the poor things. So how could I let a 2 gallon with a heater just sit there? I went to Petsmart last week and they had this pathetic little all white female with pink cheeks. Her fins were clamped, and I didn't think she had long. But I was going to have a super busy weekend, and wasn't sure if I really needed another fish, so I didn't bring her home. Well fast forward to today, and she was still there! And she actually looked better than before. Less clamped at least. I brought her and a stalk of lucky bamboo home (leaves above water!). The 2 gallon has been sitting with duckweed and a million creatures in it for about 2 weeks now. I think there are even shrimp! It is actually cycled right now, I have the readings that I will post below. I added the bamboo and a moss ball. I will possibly add some christmas moss as well. Any other suggestions for low/medium light plants that will grow like crazy and stay at the bottom (no floating!)? I was thinking anarchis, but not sure if it would root... I don't want any more anubias. I need to get this stuff tomorrow because I realized she has nothing to hide in. Silly me! I put a IAL in temporarily, but she is actually still cupped and just floating so she is warm.

So basically my plan is to attempt a 2 gallon cycled tank. With a ton of plants and the smallest betta I could find. I don't care if it has been done before, I am going to try it for myself. I have a master test kit so this fish will be fine with daily testing of ammonia and nitrite to make sure she is in safe water. 

Tank 2 gallon glass drum bowl.

Heated.

Lighting: next to window, small lamp.

Current plants: Marimo Moss ball, duckweed, lucky bamboo.

Creatures: Planeria, shrimp(?), worms, one snail.

No other filtration.

My starting test results (pre fish) are:

Ammonia Test: .00 ppm

PH Test: 7.6 (that is just the water here. :frustrated

Nitrite: 0 ppm

Nitrate: 10 ppm

Sorry for the horrible pictures.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

New pictures with new plants! Added anarchis and java fern (not burried, though it kind of looks like it in the pictures). I will test the water later tonight, but she is still cupped for a few more hours so I will consider it another no fish reading. She ate like a champ last night and is super active and personable. Very pleased so far!




































She is probably thinking: "I see so many noms! Why are you keeping me in this cup evil lady!"


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

It looks nice! I want to plant my 10 gallon tank eventually. I'd love it to look half as pretty as yours. BTW, that PH is fine for a Betta. It's nothing to worry about!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Thank you! Let's just hope that the whole thing doesn't melt on me! I really have embraced the planted tank. I don't think I could ever go back to fake now. Tanks with fake plants are fine, but with real it is like you have a little bit of nature in a bowl! But maybe that is just because my plants tend to come with way more little bugs and parasites that I could possibly even imagine. 

I know it is fine for the PH, but back when I was living in Sacramento the PH was right around 6.8. Perfect IMO! Now even with tannins the PH is in the high 7s.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Just want to say, is she going to be able to reach the surface to breathe with all that duckweed? I have the stuff in my planted tank and I know how quickly and densely it can cover the surface. 

That being said, it looks beautiful. I love those drum-style bowls. Are they easy to get your hand in to clean?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

She is actually still cupped, but yes, there is too much duckweed. I will toss some in the boys tank later tonight when I put her in officially. 

The duckweed thing is actually why drum bowls (or any bowl for that matter) are not as great for aquariums. They don't have enough surface space! I love the drum bowls because they are flat on the front and I can see my fish without it being distorted. I don't know why, but it bugs me when they look bigger/distorted. Just my pet peeve I guess. lol.
The 2 gallon is a breeze to clean, the 1 gallon, not as much. The other thing I don't like is that I can't light it easily, but I also am trying to keep this tank simple with only a heater. No additional lights! *eye twitch*


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Ammonia Test: .10 ppm

PH Test: 7.6

Nitrite: 0ppm

Nitrate: 5.0ppm

1/3 tank water change.

Added fish.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Hope she loves it! I would. Now I want a 3gal drum for my desk...


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I want a 3 or even 5 gallon drum... If you ever find one, or know a glass maker who produces them, PLEASE let me know. I will love you for ever and ever.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VERY-LAR...060928?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item27bf59d880. If only this was a drum, it seems pretty big. Dreadful advert for it, though.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Drum-Fishbo...681?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6aace439 2.5 gallons
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cruzan-rum-...995?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c9d2120b - Again, not sure on the size but it seems pretty decent.

I know I've seen a 3.5 gallon bowl somewhere on ebay! Argh. I will find it.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

wow I want to do this SO BAD I'm excited to see how you do this! I have a 2.5 gal that I'd like to do this with! I'm def rootin for you ! btw how do you do water changes/cleaning with all the duckweed?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Let me know Bombalurina if you find a 3 gallon, or even better, a 4 or 5 gallon!

Anitax3x: I just accept that it is going to get EVERYWHERE, and some of it is going to get sucked out and thrown away. If I stick my hand in, it will come out covered. If I had known about frogbit before I bought duckweed I would have had that ordered instead. However, the cover is great, and you don't need to worry about lowing the water level to make room for them above the surface.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

hmm what is frogbit? I'm Just wondering and I have read up on some easy to care for plants, How about the grass people usually grow on the bottom of their tanks? would you know what that is and how it is kept?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Ammonia Test: .10 ppm

PH Test: Will only test weekly.

Nitrite: 0.10 ppm

Nitrate: 5.0ppm

1/3 Water change.

Problems: When I stuck my hand in to fix a floating anarchis I noticed it seemed much too warm at the surface, but then it was cool near the bottom. There is no water circulation. Short of adding a pump, is there any way to get water circulation? Do I need circulation, or is this in fact a better duplication of nature where the sun warms the surface and the fish can go lower to get cool? The only thing that worries me is that it makes me wonder about my heater. I will keep an eye on it...

If I could have (not fallen in love with this little fish), I would have had the tank set up with all of the plants for about a month, giving them a chance to take root and remove toxins from the water faster before adding a fish. No going back now!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Anitax3x said:


> hmm what is frogbit? I'm Just wondering and I have read up on some easy to care for plants, How about the grass people usually grow on the bottom of their tanks? would you know what that is and how it is kept?


It is surface growing, like duckweed, but it is much bigger. Someone else has it in their tank that just recently posted photos. It is just lovely, and I imagine it doesn't stick to you when you put your hand in the tank!

I personally don't have any grass like plant in my tank, but I think I know what you are talking about. There is a topic titled "Easy Care Plant Guide v.2" that should get you off on the right start. I currently have: duckweed, bamboo, anarchis, Marimo moss balls, java fern, and Christmas moss.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks I saw that :-D I just was wondering because I didn't see that in there.


----------



## 1983SS454 (Sep 23, 2011)

Frogbit is basically a larger duckweed, but easier to keep. It will also cover the entire surface if your not careful

The grass plants you speak of are Dwarf hairgrass and Microswords, both need decent light. I'm currently trying to carpet my tank with microswords


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Whoohoo! See, fake plant people just don't understand us live plant people until _they switch to the dark side!_ Mwahahahaha!

I want to point something out to you... Anacharis does NOT like ferts, especially excel. And your ferns/anubias would really love some liquid ferts. You should keep a close eye on the tank and consider this. 

Without good lighting, the fern will turn brown and the anubias won't grow at all. I hope you get the lighting situation figured out!! 

And... GOOD LUCK! I bet she loves it. I just bought a new plant. They're so addictive...


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks! More knowledge the better!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

laughing said:


> I just bought a new plant. They're so addictive...


I wish someone had warned me of this before I started buying them. It started with java fern and anubias. I now have a 16 gallon with:
- java fern
- java moss
- anubias
- rotala wallachi
- lacefern
- ambulia
- dwarf hairgrass
- microsword
- violet (semi-aquatic)
- pennywort
- duckweed
- rush (plain and variagated)
- and a nice pale green one whose name escapes me right now.

Plus the java fern and sword in my 5 gallon. It has come to the point where I simply don't have another square inch of substrate left in which to plant something.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

laughing, I suppose I should rephrase that:

In my 2 gallon experiment I have java fern, duckweed, anarchis, bamboo, and a moss ball.

In my 5 gallon split/cycled, expensively lit tank: christmas moss, moss balls, anubias, anarchis, and duckweed. This tank has been set up for a while and is doing okay (maybe... lol).

The 2 gallon is in a full sun window. Considering I got a deal on the anarchis because it was already melting at the pet store and they have actually improved since I put them in, I am hoping that I am doing something right. 

These pictures were taken at sunset tonight.


















(She isn't in this picture, you can stop looking)


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/IMG-DRUM-BOWL...XS/ref=sr_1_24?ie=UTF8&qid=1319359836&sr=8-24

4 gallons!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry for the double post, I just found another one; this one actually has a review. http://www.amazon.com/DELUX-DRUM-BO...7M/ref=sr_1_27?ie=UTF8&qid=1319359836&sr=8-27. I've yet to see 5 gallons, sadly, but I can imagine it would be quite large.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I can only imagine how big the 4 gallon is! But 30 for a plastic tank? Ouch! For glass I could understand, but you would think plastic would be pretty easy to make...


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Where did you get your duckweed? Im starting up a planted tank and cant find any!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

A local store special ordered it for me. It was only $2, but I had to wait a couple of weeks. Honestly, I would rather have went with frogbit, duckweed gets everywhere, especially on you when you stick your hand in the tank. However, I don't ever worry about my fish jumping. The duckweed makes them feel secure.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I added a rock called tufa and crested java fern. I wasn't going to add any more plants, but I saw this and thought it was super cute and unique. It turned out to be 2 plants, woo! I think i might have too many plants at this point... If they all grow I will have to transfer some of the java fern into my other tank. They get huge, don't they? If they do, good. I want them to be so big I can't even find my betta unless she comes to the front!

The rock is awesome because it has a ton of tiny holes that my "parasites" can hide in. 2 hours until I test and update!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Ammonia Test: .25 ppm

PH Test: Will only test weekly.

Nitrite: 0.00 ppm

Nitrate: 10.0ppm

Will change water in the morning. She looks active and healthy despite the ammonia.

Added 1 small crested java fern that split into 2 plants. I keep telling myself I won't add any more plants, but who am I kidding? It will probably happen. I am well aware that if they all live and do well they will outgrow the 2 gallons. I will just put them in my 5 gallon if that happens. 

Things are certainly happening... Let's see where this goes.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm excited to see how this goes  right now I have a mossback in my unfiltered 2 gal critter keeper with my new white delta male. If this goes well for you I plan on trying my luck with this as well


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Moss ball -___- stupid iPhone!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

When you put mossback I was actually going to look it up. New plant?!? lol. Yes, I guess I am addicted now...

I am honestly just amazed that nothing has melted. Granted, the last time I tried growing plants of any kind was back when I was like... 12, but I wrote myself off as not being able to grow anything since then. I now have 2 tanks with plants that actually pearl!

My guess is that my success or failure will hinge on the plants taking root and being able to grow in window light. It is the lowest tech tank I could possibly set up with a betta!

Mind you, in less than a month the whole thing has to go on a 3 hour car ride for 11 days of Thanksgiving. Even if it looks perfect I can't trust it like my other tank. It has to go back with me. I am guessing the whole thing will fall apart then. :/


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow, good luck!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

good luck! I hope it works out ! I'd like to ask how much are you doing and how frequent are you doing for water changes?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

When I post the updates on the test results I say if I have done a water change and how much.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you ! Ok  so you're trying to cycle the tank correct? As in no 100% water changes just 1/3 every other day? I'm just trying to follow so that I can do the same with my 2 gal critter keeper. I have a moss ball in there but today I intend to add lucky bamboo (leaves above water) and i was thinking anubias (would like your input on that)


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm thinking of also putting a few ghost shrimp as well


----------



## 1983SS454 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anitax3x said:


> I'm thinking of also putting a few ghost shrimp as well


Ghost shrimp are cool, but usually turn into a Betta snack lol. But for the price it's not too bad for live food


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Anitax3x said:


> Thank you ! Ok  so you're trying to cycle the tank correct? As in no 100% water changes just 1/3 every other day? I'm just trying to follow so that I can do the same with my 2 gal critter keeper. I have a moss ball in there but today I intend to add lucky bamboo (leaves above water) and i was thinking anubias (would like your input on that)


Yes, I am trying to cycle it with either live plants or bacteria, whichever works out first! Basically I have it very heavily planted in hopes that the plants can absorb enough ammonia and nitrites before they are damaging to the fish. I also got a very small female for the tank, knowing she will grow, but hoping the plants will grow faster. Again, if I could have pulled myself away from her I would have started and established the tank long before getting another fish. :roll:

With the plants, I can't really do a 100% change. Too much risk of them melting, especially the anarchis when I put them back in the tank since I am trying to get them to root instead of float. I could do about 50% before I would have the duckweed getting onto everything else. It already gets onto everything else as it is...

Anubias is a great plant. Just don't bury the rhizome or it will rot. Preferably tie it to a rock. It is great for fish to rest on, it has great leaves. My only problem with the anubias is that it tends to get algae growing on it, at least it does in my bigger, already cycled 5 gallon. However, my lights might be too bright in that tank. I bought some Java fern and find that I like it better than the anubias, but I haven't had it as long either, so I don't know if it will prove difficult in any way. 

And yes, I have been neglecting it for about 2 days now. Tested the ammonia yesterday and it was holding at .25ppm. Will do a water change and test tonight. Might to a test pre and post water change to see what horrible levels it got up to and to make sure it is safe.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

What do you mean by plants melting? Lol Im totally new to plants.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes under the wrong conditions, like when you use Excel with the wrong plants, the leaves go transparent. When you touch them, they just melt away. It's really wierd.


----------



## 1983SS454 (Sep 23, 2011)

Stem plants will do that when they aren't getting enough light as well, the stems melted on a few of my Rotala when I first set mine up


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I only have one anarchis that looks to be melting right now, which is good considering it almost all was when I bought it. And the melting piece has a bright green new shoot coming off it, so it seems good for now.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I added my lucky bamboo, anubias, and 2 ghost shrimp to the 2 gal critter keeper. However, I'm pretty sure my lil boy ninja ate one of the shrimp already lol. lil piggy! well I put the shrimp to give some kind of movement to the water, or circulation, I did a 1/3 water change today, My tank is 78-82 range with the heater and it has a strong lamp for a couple hours a day. My boy seems really happy and active.  following your thread has really encouraged me!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

At least ghosties are cheap! Once I am sure little Spook has thoroughly eaten every other living creature in the tank, and the plants have grown to cover a bunch more space, I might get some as well. Right now I just have one snail that I am pretty sure is just a pond snail, but the lack of others so far has me wondering... If it is just a pond snail, only one survived as an egg to grow to the point it is at now, and they had weeks. This snail is at least a month old now. I thought pond snails would take over the tank...

Glad i could be of some inspiration. Please post pictures if you can! Of the entire set up, if possible, light included. Then list all of your plants, and feel free to update when you want. The more information I can get to see if this is a success the better, then I can better inform people about this. Especially if it leads to happier, healthier fish!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok I'll do that later when I get home  my boy is really active and happy in my set up. The ater changes don't bother me much since its a small tank. I'm excited to see how it goes. I'm watching him and he seems to love the live plants, I'll be getting more ghost Shrimp for my tanks I mean they're only $.36 each. So far the tank looks great and Ninja loves it. I'm hoping to maintain this tank until around Christmas because then I'll upgrade to a fluval flora <3 .


----------



## 1983SS454 (Sep 23, 2011)

Flora is alright, I got mine on sale for $79. It difficult to scape because it is tall and the footprint is small. I do like it, but don't use the co2, too small a tank


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I would like to try it, I have my ct male caspian in a 20 gal, idk if its tall but I know its not long. And he swims along the bottom with no problem. So I'd like to try it, Any other advice? I guess I just really liked the look of it and that its geared towards plant keeping. btw here is a picture of my setup, and my lil guy hunting shrimp > lol Ill take a pic of the whole setup later ! I have yet to get home  stupid studying! lol well yeah here you go !


----------



## 1983SS454 (Sep 23, 2011)

Here's a pic of the flora to show you what I was talking about








I didn't use the fluval stratum, went with a soil base NPT, and added a 2nd light to the top, the growth has been an inch or more a day


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow! I love it!  yeah I'm def getting that.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Ammonia Test: .50 ppm

PH Test: Will only test weekly.

Nitrite: 0.00 ppm

Nitrate: 10.0ppm

How can I have Ammonia and Nitrates at the same time? I don't understand this!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmm that is confusing! How does it look? How is your fishy?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

It looks good, the plants are growing, the fish is very active and viscous. I will do another water change later, but I am not going to worry about it too much.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

awesome! my fish is runnin around too! I believe he's a happy fish  I just got a 10 gal at petco for like $3 from my petco dollars, so I'm thinking of dividing that between 4 bettas. do you think thats too small?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

The only reason dividing a 10 four ways doesn't work so well is that they don't end up with much sideways room. 3 is typically advised. However,4 could certainly work. Clean water is the most important thing.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh I keep my fish spoiled so clean water is always a definite!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Using the sun in a window means that the plants grow towards the sun, so kind of sideways. lol. Not nice and straight up like my plants in the artificially lighted tank. Potentially thinking about rotating the tank to correct for this, but since it has a heater it means that the "ugly side" would face forward sometimes. 

Still don't know why I have ammonia and nitrates at the same time. I am thinking it has to do with some of the plants decaying. It is weird, a plant is browning in one area and growing a bright green arm at the same time. Guess that is what I get for buying half dead plants. 

Fish is always hungry. Sometimes I look at her at the bottom, thinking something is wrong because she keeps twitching only to discover that she is hunting, some poor creature that she happily devours. I haven't seen the snail for a while. I think she ate that too. I would say she has hunted everything to extinction, but i think I just spotted a water flea, zooming about. Somehow there is still a healthy population of mystery creatures. 

All plants have grown except the moss ball, which pearls like crazy. The plants seem healthy, except for the half wilted anacharis. Once the new growth is a little bigger I will break them from the original and plant them. The java fern is one of my new favorite plants of all time. I currently add no ferts, but will consider doing so later. I only have Flourish, not Excel so don't worry! 
I will try to test the water later.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I am not sure if I am allowed to dig up old threads if they are my own, but I figured that this would be the best place to show a current photo of the experiment as it is a continuous project. Spooky, the original occupant is still with me but was moved to my 5.5 gallon because she got huge. I have a rescued male betta in there now. He is probably the happiest darn fish on the planet. I haven't looked at the parameters in forever. I do a 1/3 water change about once a week, though I have let it go at times and no one seems harmed. As of 4 days ago, this tank has been running for one year. I consider it a complete success. 

Currently there are two lucky bamboo plants growing with the roots in the water, java ferns, anacharis, and 2-3 Marimo moss balls. I lost the wisteria in both of my tanks, as well as the duckweed. In addition to the betta, there are also a plethora of snails that he often eats. I fertilize occasionally. I would like to add more plants, but there just isn't much room. Maybe an anubias sometime around Christmas. I currently have to supplement the plant life with lights as I moved and my new window isn't as sunny. I just use a compact fluorescent bulb for now, but will be getting an LED bulb eventually. Anyone have any thoughts about my overall progress? Has anyone tried something similar in the meantime?


----------

